# Anyone use Quickcrete All-Purpose Sand?



## fusedpro (Dec 29, 2011)

Doesn't this stuff basically turn into concrete when mixed with water? Probably not the best for planting in if so...


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

fusedpro said:


> Doesn't this stuff basically turn into concrete when mixed with water? Probably not the best for planting in if so...


Cement mix, yes. Sand? Not so much! 
But then I don't recommend it for several reasons. I find the specs on it are wide open and some depends on where they scoop it, so the dirt amount is a question and I had one bag that never came out clean enough to use. Also it contains far more of the fine dust stuff and that can hurt you at times. I lost an impeller shaft or tow on HOB filters as the tiny stuff gets picked up by the filter. On Hob filters the water goes through the impeller before the media so it is more likely to go in next to the shaft where it wears/scores the shaft. But I also found it just a nuisance when moving any plants or having any fish who dig as it settles back onto leaves and becomes an algae magnet. 
However, I do find the Quikcrete brand pool filter sand is one I'm liking. For the difference in price, I just can't go for the all purpose nor play sand. Too much work to make it do the job.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Nubster,

I don't know if you will find it where you live or not but most Ace Hardware locations can order it in for you; HTH Pool Filter Sand is probably one of the best; all quartz, inert, and relatively clean. Although it is not the cheapest it is not expensive either. Take a look at the comments for the product and how many come from aquarium hobbyists and what they say.


----------



## Riceman (Nov 17, 2014)

Another problem with some sand like this is,it has sharp edges that can damage 
the "whiskers" on catfish and other bottom feeders.
edit:referring to the all purpose sand


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Nubster said:


> Cheap...I like the color...and the mixed grade of sand and tiny pebbles is what I'm looking for. Anyone use it before...any problems if so? I have some that I use for modeling...I'm going to drop some in water and let it sit a few days and check parameters...just wanted to see if there were any experiences with it in addition to my testing.


Take some 5 gallon buckets down to the Doah and get it for free.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

This is the one I like and at less than ten dollars, I can't see going too far or spending too much time to get it cheaper. For many of us a trip to the beach will cost more then ten dollars!

https://www.lowes.com/pd/QUIKRETE-P...cTTChhLZFPivoKfEfRwegbc0iXH1iYCxoC4ckQAvD_BwE


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Nlewis said:


> Take some 5 gallon buckets down to the Doah and get it for free.


I can get some sand/pebbles from the creeks around here but I think it would be a little too dark. Maybe some light filter sand and sift out some of the local pebbles to mix in.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Nubster said:


> I can get some sand/pebbles from the creeks around here but I think it would be a little too dark. Maybe some light filter sand and sift out some of the local pebbles to mix in.


I don't think of the bottom as being a single solid color like a beach might be so using a mix is more what I like. That also makes of it easy to add things that don't match the first if I feel I want more. There is a small "pebble size" gravel in a natural brown color that I like mixed with sand but my tanks all have a mix of sand of several types as well as gravel and fluorite. As the tank changes and the fish and water move things around the bottom tends to sift out so that there are areas where fine gathers and other areas where heavier winds up.


----------



## hobbysupplanter (Dec 20, 2017)

I used Quikcrete Play Sand for my cichlid tank. The only concern is the fine powdery white stuff that gets in the water column. Easy fix: Dump some in a 5gal bucket (quarter full), add water, stir it up, dump out the now white water, repeat till water doesn't turn white anymore.
Another concern: hydrogen sulfide gas buildup in the sand if you spread it too thick. To make double sure I don't have hydrogen sulfide slowly poisoning my fish, I just stir up the sand in the tank about once a month to release any big bubbles that have built up.
Play sand is about $4-5 for 50lb.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Play sand is too fine. I don't like the look. I'm looking for larger grain size or a mixed grain size. I have some of the all-purpose sand...not enough for a tank...but I like the color and texture which is why I was asking if anyone had experience with it. Seems other than the Quickrete product which sounds like it would be hit or miss...the pool filter sand might be the best bet even if the color is a little lighter than I'd like.


----------



## blackbirds (Sep 14, 2017)

PlantedRich said:


> I lost an impeller shaft or tow on HOB filters as the tiny stuff gets picked up by the filter. On Hob filters the water goes through the impeller before the media so it is more likely to go in next to the shaft where it wears/scores the shaft.


Just wanted to say I almost had a similar issue (turned on filter, it sucked sand in immediately and ground to a halt) but once I put a prefilter sponge over the intake I never had problems with sand getting sucked into the filter again..


----------

